# Just got a new Yellow lab - can you help me, please?



## Raigon (Oct 12, 2009)

I just got a new yellow lab (and it's so cute). It's about 5~6 cm long, so it's not really a baby, and I only got one (as the store owner says cichlids are aggressive). I'm keeping it in a 1.5 gallon glass tank (relatively small). Is the tank too big or small? I can't tell if it's a boy or girl yet, so I've yet to name it. Some sites tell me to look at the black stripes on its fins, or vent it, though I can't do either yet =(.

The owner also gave me a small can of "jbl grana cichlid" and to feed 3~4 pellets 2x a day. I'm to change the water at least once a week, and every time I change the water, I'm to let it fast for a day. So I do as he says and feed 3~4 pellets 2x a day and change the water once a week and let it fast for one day. And I'm to add a teaspoon of marine salt every time I change the water.

The storekeeper says it's relatively healthy. But it seems to be really hyper, and it's constantly poking its head left and right. Is that all right for a yellow lab? And it's constantly digging, especially the sand under the bridge and spitting it out in my direction (in the tank of course, not out of the water). Is something wrong? Does it want something?

Also, winter's coming, and it gets really cold here (<15 degrees Celcius), and I'm not sure if I can afford a heater, so is there a family remedy? Someone suggested lighting it, but won't it affect its circadian rhythm and sleep? How else am I supposed to keep it warm?

And I'm new at this, and I want my fish to be really really happy and healthy, so any suggestions? Is the tank too big or small? Is jbl grana cichlid good enough or should I get something else? And if it's 5~6 cm long, is it considered young or old? Any thing I should remember or consider?

Should I post a photo? If you recommend I post a photo, I'll do it, and please tell me if it's healthy or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forums. There is a ton of information around and I know you will learn a lot.

Firstly, this may come as a surprise but your tank is way too small for your new fish. Firstly, he (or she) will probably be very lonely in a tank alone regardless of the size. Mbunas (like yellow labs) like to be in groups of 1 male to 3 or 4+ females. Your yellow lab could grow up to over 5" long (10-15cm) and they like to be able to swim. For that reason, the recommended tank size is a minimum 36 inches long tank, and the recommended ideal size is 48 inches or more. I don't expect even 1 yellow lab could survive for very long in a 1.5g tank... I would recommend taking him back before you get too attached and maybe try a betta. If you really want to keep your new fish, you should find a larger tank (try for a standard 55g tank, although you could probably do ok with something like a 40g long tank) and get your lab about 4 friends to live with. If neither of those are possible, and you still really need to keep that fish, at the very least go get the biggest tank you can for him. A 10g tank (although no where near ideal) will be a huge improvement for your new fish and they're very inexpensive. It would be the difference between spending your life living in a coffin vs. spending your life living in a closet.

Digging in the sand is normal cichlid behavior, and in a larger tank its fun to watch a colony of cichlids go to work on the sand.

At 5-6cm long, I would guess your fish is a juvenile maybe 6 months old.

Good luck I hope everything works out for you.

P.S. If you have a photo handy, feel free to post it. We all love to look at fish photos.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Small tanks can really fluctuate in temperature so you would need a heater & the tank is just to small for that species of fish. I agree with Rhinox, you should take it back and get a betta.


----------



## Mrfishfanatic (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah i agree. 1.5G is way to small for a lab especially of the size this one is and will grow to. I would try and get something around 20- 30G and add a couple more fish if you can. Also a heater really is the best option. If you shop around and look online you can usually pick one up pretty cheap. Probably around 50 to 80W would do for a 20-30G tank.

Hope this helps and welcome to the forum. Any questions you have feel free to ask. There are no stupid questions and im sure someone will have an answer to your question (some of the guys on here are extreemly knowledgeable).

Mrfishfanatic


----------



## Raigon (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes! I feel so fuzzy already.

Well, okay - I'll change tanks, because cichlids are so cute, especially this one and I can't let it go. But I'll need to save some money. With my part time job, I could probably afford one in a week or two.

I tried getting bettas, and they all died on me within 8 months. ==" Whether they're PK, veil, crescents, they all died. I didn't know the first thing about fishes, so this time I'm determined to give it an idea living environment.

Once I get a bigger tank, if I get some playmates for it, wouldn't they kill each other? I heard cichlids are extremely territorial and are extremely aggressive. That's why I'm not sure whether I should give it tank mates...=/

All right, I'll post some pics, the cichlid's actually really cute, tell me if you see any problems:










































Look! It likes to hide under the bridge. It dug all the sand from under its bridge. See that clear patch? ^^"

I'll get a bigger tank. Uh... you said the standard is a 55g? Isn't that a tad bit ... big? Or is it okay for a single fish? I'm hoping it won't get lonely, but I don't want to see it kill its own playmates.

And er, how much do 45~55g tanks cost? (in US dollars)


----------



## Mrfishfanatic (Oct 10, 2009)

They are quite territorial fish but that said you just need to get the ratios of Male to Female right. Generally it is 1 Male to 3-4 Females. This spreads aroung the aggression your fish manages to dish out and gives the other fish some peace and quiet. Also it helps to have plenty of hiding places for your fish and cichlids tend to be rock dwellers so some texas holey rock or some dried coral is great to build caves with and also helps to buffer the pH.

Generally its not the tanks that are expensive, its the things that you need to put in them, for example your substrate and rocks that start to add up. I would recommend looking online for a tank that someone is selling and you can get these with filters, heaters ect just be sure they are good quality e.g. no leaks and filter runs fine, heater thermostat not broken. I picked up a tank for 100 AUD (90 USD) with a filter ect. Works great and this was a 55G.

Happy Shopping.

Mrfishfanatic


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

With yellow labs the sex ratio isn't so important because they are one of the least aggressive mbuna but they do like to be in groups of at least 5-6. In a 55g. tank you could have 3 breeding groups of different species of mbuna. Acei is another relatively peaceful mbuna where the sex ratio isn't suppose to be so important. A third milder species is rustys or maingano but I think you should have the proper sex ratio with these. You don't have to have 3 species though.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the food you're using & the salt isn't necessary.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I currently have 7 yellow labs in my tank... ranging from 2 inches to 5 inches... with one being about 1/2 inch but he is in a breeder net until he hits around 1 1/2 to 2 inches.....Mine LOVE to play with each other and are by far the most mellow in my tank. They dig in the sand and swim in and out of my rocks..... I got rocks from my yard, rinsed them well and put them in and they LOVE them.... I also got 'play sand' from our local home depot and it cost me less than $4 for a 50 pound bag.... my 75 gallon takes 2 bags..... so for my substrate and rocks, it cost me less than $8... I found my 75 on craigslist for $150.... but I may be trading it to another person for a 125!!  So, check craigslist, they have awesome deals on there.

Here is my 75.....


----------



## Mrfishfanatic (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with dewdrop on the fact that the male female ratio isnt quite so important as they quite a mellow species but i have found that with the Yellow lab's that if you have to many males to females they all dish out their sexual urges onto one poor female. I find that it is quite easy to have an all male tank of these but when you have a higher number of males to females it can sometimes lead to the demise of your female lab. This is just what has happened to me but this could differ from the normal behavior of this species.

Mrfishfanatic


----------



## Raigon (Oct 12, 2009)

1~200 dollars, plus sand and filter and heater, etc... Gosh, that'll take me a few weeks to earn. =="

Well okay, I'll try to get myself a 45~55 gallon tank and a few more fishes. Now where to put it in my home... my parents don't want the fish in the living room, that's for sure =/. So right now, I'm thinking about my own room, which is small.

But a beautiful aquarium of fish can make my day.

I saw some red and blue cichlids that the storekeeper owns that look like my yellow lab, except they're different in color. What are they called? Can they co-exist with my yellow lab? Cuz i'd like to have a variety of colors.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are able to get a 55G tank that is 48" x 12" then you could add 3 species. Get the scientific names from the store and post them here. We will let you know if they are compatible.

Mbuna like your yellow labs are harem breeders and like to be kept in groups with one male and four or more females. As mentioned, labs are not as particular about gender ratios as some others.


----------



## Raigon (Oct 12, 2009)

Found their names - they're red and blue zebras, or so the owner told me when I called him on the phone. He's also got cobalt blues. Are any of them compatible with my yellow (and future) labs?


----------

